# Mit VB ein PHP Script ausführen das auf mySQl zugreift



## KapitänNet (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo an Alle,

ich möchte (muss) eine VB Anwendung erstellen, die ein PHP script aufruft um Daten einer mySQL DB zu lesen oder Daten zu speichern. Das Script und die mySQL DB befinden sich bei einem ISP. 

Wie kann ich also einen SQL Befehl übergeben, der dann vom Script ausgeführt wird und wie kann ich Datensätze zurückerhalten? 
Wie kann ich Fehlermeldungen erhalten,  wenn zum Beispiel eine Speicherung nicht erfolgreich war?

Das Öffnen und Schließen der DB wird ja dann wohl vom Scipt erledigt.
Soweit ich weiß, verwende ich am besten das Inet Control.

Ein Codebeispiel wäre nett, aber wenn ich im Groben wüßte wie ich das umsetzen kann, wäre ich auch schon glücklich.

Ciao Jürgen


----------



## Schattenkanzler (3. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab da mal dieses Beispiel für dich gefunden:

Klickst du hier!
Damit kannst du zwar keinen PHP-Code ausführen (denke nicht, dass das gehen wird), aber es beschreibt, wie du:


 Dich am Server anmelden kannst
 Eine Menge mit der Datenbank spielen kannst
 Und noch eine Menge mehr...steht in der Beschreibung

Das Beispiel ist auf Englisch, aber das dürfte kaum ein Problem darstellen, oder?
Ansonsten kommt mir folgende Idee:

Microsoft Internet Controls --> PHP-Script darin ausführen --> Resultat dann auswerten (z.B. über dieses Modul hier.

Viel Spaß, hoffe ich konnte helfen!

Greets - Schattenkanzler


----------



## KapitänNet (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Schattenkanzler,

danke für die Info.
Aber PHP sollte  schon sein aus Sicherheitsgründen.
Vielleicht kann ich aber das detatag nutzen für die Rückgabe von Werten.

Ich habe jetzt auch noch einen Beitrag gefunden zu dem Thema in:
http://groups.google.de/groups?dq=&...=UTF-8&group=microsoft.public.de.vb.datenbank

Ciao Jürgen


----------

